# Have A Look At These Beauties



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They were dumped at the West Street Basin in Garden Grove yesterday and rescued by my friend, Cindy, who looks after the birds and bunnies there.

http://www.rims.net/Houdan/

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, they are beautiful. Wonder why they were dumped. I would have loved to have found them.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

They truly are beautiful Terry.
How sad that they were tossed. Has Cindy found a home for them or will she be keeping them?

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's a shame how people just discard their animals like garbage Luckily that gorgeous pair are going to get a better home with someone who will give them the care and love they deserve


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cindy (the Cindy here in So Cal) has been a very busy lady today. She just left a few minutes ago after her second trip here today. This time she brought a gorgeous iridescent black colored duck. The Houdan chickens will be with me until my next trip to Norco and will then be adopted by Bart or Mike and Sue out there.

Both the chickens are a bit thin, the hen had some poop caked on her vent, and both are missing a few tips of their toes. Soooo .. even though they look very good, they really hadn't been all that well cared for.

Warrie .. people get these beautiful birds and animals and try to keep them in city areas where they often don't have enough room for them, often have neighbors who complain about them, and where it is illegal to have them. Once the birds or animals become a problem, then they get dumped to fend for themselves. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The feathers on those birds are stunning! Some lucky person will adopt these beautiful birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT beauties!  

Breaks my heart that someone would just dump them!  

THANKS SO MUCH, TERRY, for the rescue!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, How sad that someone dump these sweeties. I love their colors and markings, they are really beautiful.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Terry, Its a all too common seen with many animals kept in the city as pets. Apart from pigeons i breed dogs and i feel bad when the initiall happiness dies later and the the pet is disposed of.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow they sure are gorgeous, not your average chickens and they have some marvelous hair DOO'S.

What a shame that people toss them like trash.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

those birds look beautiful. i like the feathers on top of the head, very stunning. thanks for sharing the pics with us and for saving those poor birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH.......they are SO pretty..........amazing to me..........the human race gets dumber every day......... 
How in the world can you take a live animal that you have cared for, although maybe not well,  set it on the ground and then get in your car and drive away and just leave it there???
You know, I wonder........and before I say this, PLEASE don't think I'm saying "don't do what you do", but if people can just throw away thier animals and then (maybe? possibly?) come back the next day just see what they are doing and find them gone, do you think that word might get around......" take your unwanted chicken, geese, ducks, whatever.......to the pond and put them out. Someone will rescue them and give them a home"?
With all the technology these days, seems that cameras could be put up and a video made of the animals being put out and prosecute the offenders.
Just so disgusting...........


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Why, how lovely! Now, are those Houdans or Polish? Their feathers seem to be in good shape, despite the missing toes and such. I have wanted one of those for ages.....I have English bantams and silkies......I keep a handful. ^.^


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Beautiful chickens! It wouldn't have taken much effort for the former owners to have found a home for them, what a shame.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are Houdans .. they have five toes which is a characteristic of the breed. 

The Garden Grove police department does make an extra effort to patrol this "park" and the surrounding area to try and help stop the bird and animal abandonment, and the rescue folks that look after this place do their best to educate the public .. it's just a really tough area in which to get the message across. They have tried just about everything, and nothing has been effective.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Too Funny ..*

One of my buddies on another list fixed up one of the pictures of the Houdan chickens .. pretty funny ..










Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TOO FUNNY!!! 

Okay, now I have that song stuck in my head!!!


----------

